# Caulking baseboards to tile floor



## sandsp

I have read several things about caulking baseboards to tile floor. the contractor from hell that we used put the baseboards down first and then the floor. We have decided to caulk the baseboards to the tile. My question is: Specifically, what caulk to use, brand, type, etcl. There are so many I just don't know which one. 
Thanks.


----------



## Msradell

Many of the grout manufacturers make caulking that exactly matches the grout. That would certainly be the best if you know where the grout came from.:thumbsup:


----------



## sandsp

*caulking baseboards to tile floor*

So, you think I should match the grout and not the baseboards? The baseboards are white. Will tile caulk stick well to wood? Thanks


----------



## Msradell

Since the area you are filling is horizontal you want to use the color of the horizontal surface. Tile caulking will match in to fill the gap, it will bind to the wood and the waterproof.


----------



## m1951mm

I just finished my own bath and first laid the ceramic then installed the baseboards. There are a few small gaps here and there that I caulked. I used a very high end caulk, Accura made by Tower Sealants. It is 100 percent acrylic adhesive sealant which is paintable. I wanted a GOOD paintable caulk since I painted it along with the baseboards. Will get a pic and post how it came out. Just do not buy any of the caulks from the big box stores for your purpose. Go to a Real paint store or tile store and pay atleast $6 or more per tube. It does make a BIG difference.

If your gaps are to large consider putting in shoe moulding. Large caulk lines unless you are good at it look bad and tend to collect dirt. The shoe will span the gap and you will have a much nicer finish product.


----------



## Bud Cline

> Just do not buy any of the caulks from the big box stores for your purpose.


*BALONEY!*
The caulks intended for use with tile (color-matched and sanded and unsanded) and that are sold in the tile department of a big box store are the same caulks that are sold in "real" tile stores. And they cost six dollars per tube if what you pay is to determine quality and it isn't these days.


----------



## m1951mm

Bud Cline said:


> *BALONEY!*
> 
> *Sorry, You are right Bud. Forgot about the caulks in the tile dept. Was thinking only what you can find in the painting dept. *
> 
> *You sure are a tuff one:laughing:.*


----------



## chrisn

sandsp said:


> I have read several things about caulking baseboards to tile floor. the contractor from hell that we used put the baseboards down first and then the floor. We have decided to caulk the baseboards to the tile. My question is: Specifically, what caulk to use, brand, type, etcl. There are so many I just don't know which one.
> Thanks.


 
Really?:huh:, wow:huh:


----------



## chrisn

m1951mm said:


> Bud Cline said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BALONEY!*
> 
> *Sorry, You are right Bud. Forgot about the caulks in the tile dept. Was thinking only what you can find in the painting dept. *
> 
> *You sure are a tuff one:laughing:.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you got off easy with just baloney, he could have said bull cookies:whistling2: or worse
Click to expand...


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Welcome to the Site !


----------



## Bud Cline

> Wow, you got off easy with just baloney, he could have said bull cookies or worse


Actually it's: *BULL DROPPINGS!*

Bull Cookies would be reserved for the Cooking Forum.


----------

